# Need to know what type of flashlight this is



## tomdooley62 (Aug 4, 2006)

In the section of flashlight collection under the thread of "2006 post your flashlight collection" on page 2 post number 33 by "redcar" there is a light in the upper right hand corner. I believe it is a 4 d cell light,yellow in color there are some other variants of same light there with it in white and a smaller cell type light. I have one like this that I got years ago before I knew I was really infected with collecting lights and would love to know who makes this light.Maybe some type of dive light? 

Just love this sight it is so addictive!


----------



## DUQ (Aug 4, 2006)

It looks to me like an old version of Streamlight's SL-20XP.


----------



## ABTOMAT (Aug 4, 2006)

Doesn't look like a Streamlight to me. Maybe an early PT or UKE?


----------



## DUQ (Aug 4, 2006)

I also thought a an old UKE.


----------



## tomdooley62 (Aug 4, 2006)

Thanks all for your input. redcar informed me that it was a " "BOUGIE SL-1401""Skylite Industry Co. Ltd. Made in Japan". Seems like he and I may have purchased our lights at about the same time some years ago but from different places.

Once again thanks for the help.


----------

